# Warhammer Armies: Skaven



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

*Warhammer Armies: Skaven *updated 8/10**

Found this today, all cred to BramGaunt @ Spamseer



> Bram Gaunts Skaven summary.
> 
> I had a nice long look into the Army book, and as a passionate Warhammer player I absorbed as much info as I could.
> I might be wrong at some details, still, I think I got all that's necessary to give a good overview. Remember that I hail from germany, and therefore I translated most of it as good as possible.
> ...


Found this today at BOLS - All cred to BigRed and his fellows over there:biggrin:



> There are foul tidings on the fetid winds that emanate from Skavenblight:
> The old book had the following CORE units:
> 
> Clanrats
> ...



This is looking fairly decent imho. Personally Im wondering if the ratarsed army still is overfilled with "counts as magical attack whatnot thingys" or if that has been toned down a bit:dunno:

Gonna be fun to see Ikkit Claw back in his former glory(in 5th he was an awesome sorcerer) amongst other things 

The supposed 13th spell looks very much like "curse of the horned rat" from 5th, but with a bit different mechanics. I really dont think 25 is the true casting value, if the spell even is real. If it is true then I dont think the "can not be augmented by bonus PD" is true unless Skaven Wizards gain DE similar rules for casting spells with unlimited PDs rules. Having a spell that relies in IF, or an average roll of 5+ on each die is not likely:no:

What I dont like is giving the Grey Seer LD7. That eliminates the only reason for picking a Warlord in the army instead of a caster. Boooo!

Slaves should imho get S+T 2, will be interesting to see what happens to them. Slaves are 100 times better then gnoblars atm, and they cost the same points...

I also gotta say that Im very surprised and a bit worried over the extremely thin amount of rumours that has circulated around the Skaven army. Has GW so successfully shut down the rumours on the net??!?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice list.

When are we due the Skaven? I heard it was soon but havent kept up to date, I am loving the excuse to get out my WFB army and re-learn the game (onlt restarted 40k recently and havent got round to WFB yet).

Like the extra war machine inclusions, gives me some nice modelling projects when the Eldar stuff quietens down.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I hope nightrunners keep their skirmish.. I was planning to build a skirmish rat army.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

kaven are November, IIRC.

Anyway, Respecticles to you MM. Saw it earlier, but thought it would have posted already, so didn't bother. Cheers mate. Shame about the Grey Seer, although The Rat Ogre mount seems interesting.

Although - VERMIN LORD YES PLEASEE


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome, I've been hoping to see something like this recently.



MaidenManiac said:


> I also gotta say that Im very surprised and a bit worried over the extremely thin amount of rumours that has circulated around the Skaven army. Has GW so successfully shut down the rumours on the net??!?


I was thinking the same thing. We seemed to have reliable Space Wolf rumors for months before the book came out. If Skaven is indeed due in November, I find it suprising that more info hasn't been released. The only pics I've seen have been the official GW ones. Is GW REALLY so worried about "leaking" their images and info that they want to crush the hype?


----------



## Superstring670 (Oct 20, 2008)

Any ideas when the Skaven book and initial release of miniatures will be available to advance order from GW?

Also GW stores will be getting their 'black box' next week including copies of the new Skaven sprues and army book.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

hmm, FW say they are getting into fantasy + skaven are released with a vermin lord....

we can but hope


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chaos Dwarves are Forge World, IIRC.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the addition of war machines also. While I don't like "Life is cheap" for only slaves, I understand. It makes sense, and it's really easy to use in an annoying way if it applies to all units...

Haha forgeworld Vermin Lord. That would be brilliant.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

yikes, I have a friend who plays skaven, and will be looking forward to this. He fields a plague themed list, so all the new toys will make him happy.

For myself though, I'm getting a bit worried for all my bretonnian lads - it seems that clan pestilence will have more than a few things that will bypass their armour completely.


----------



## Raisty (Apr 8, 2009)

maddermax is right, I'm looking forward to this more than the update to my space puppies army

Although at present I'm now looking towards starting my Skaven as a clan Morrs style warlord army for tournament play, but we shall see  I'm not sure if I can wait another 2 weeks till the proper information to come out 

I think out of all the info I'm most interested to know about the Vermin Lord, Doom Wheel and what they are doing to make Storm Vermin more appealing to field.

Looking forward to seeing what the new battalion box contains too


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Raisty said:


> maddermax is right, I'm looking forward to this more than the update to my space puppies army
> 
> Although at present I'm now looking towards starting my Skaven as a clan Morrs style warlord army for tournament play, but we shall see  I'm not sure if I can wait another 2 weeks till the proper information to come out
> 
> ...


Yeah, lucky you, 2 updated armies in 2 months! If skaven come out as beefed up as your space puppies were, I might have to work pretty hard to pull any wins against you for a while , at least until I get a new book for bretonnians in a year or two (cross fingers, hope hope hope).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

With Grey Seers Ld7, it seems Clan Skyre will be even more powerful, with pestilens following close behind.

It's always the case with ANY army that has the 4 main factions - the Moulder, or Khornate Faction is only good against certain armies, steamrolling them, but weak against others, and is in third place. 4th Place goes to the Eshin, or Slaanesh list, Nurgle, or Pestilens goes second, and 1st is the Skyre, or Tzeentchian Faction. 

It's been like that since at least Hordes of Chaos - including the Beasts of Chaos, Skaven, even the Daemons of Chaos as well.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> When are we due the Skaven? I heard it was soon but havent kept up to date, I am loving the excuse to get out my WFB army and re-learn the game (onlt restarted 40k recently and havent got round to WFB yet)...


If you look at the back-cover of the current WD it says next month:











Inquisitor Einar said:


> I hope nightrunners keep their skirmish.. I was planning to build a skirmish rat army.


I dont see any reason what so ever that the should lose it. Clan Eshin are ninjawannabes all of them. They do not fight in ranked blocks.



Bubblematrix said:


> hmm, FW say they are getting into fantasy + skaven are released with a vermin lord....


That could be very sweet indeed. Sadly I dont think that will happen, its too soon for such a model to already be sculpted:no:



Vaz said:


> With Grey Seers Ld7, it seems Clan Skyre will be even more powerful, with pestilens following close behind...


Indeed, hence my "foawk Greyseers w LD7" line. I dont like it:no:

While on the subject, I REALLY hope slaves becomes S, T 2 models if they are to keep their pointcost...


----------



## Superstring670 (Oct 20, 2008)

Skaven are available to advance order on GW site:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1491876&rootCatGameStyle=wh

Nice new Doomwheel ^^


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1491876&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Here are something from GW " what's new today ".
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=4700002a


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

black boxes should be in this week in GW stores according to site nd maybe you will get the cahnce to build a clanrat lol


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I am not a fan of the old doomwheel, but the new one looks nice. Very nice. So do the character models. W00T!!!

Also, the stormvermin are a HUGE improvement over the current models. One thing though, $59.50 (cdn) for 20? Crazy. Clanrats are 39.50..... damn, though not too surprising I guess.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Heard Queek is the Skaven version of Konrad and Lokhir Fellheart, with mega bonuses against dwarves.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Heard Queek is the Skaven version of Konrad and Lokhir Fellheart, with mega bonuses against dwarves.


This was very true back in 5th, mainly thanks to magical weapon - the "Dwarf Gouger" which gained enormous bonuses vs Dwarfs.

Expect Queek to be an excellent character for challenges, at least on the dishing out pain side, which he was back in the days, unless theyve totally revamped the fluff about him:wink:


*Ive uppdated OP with more details*


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

OP updated again with new juicy details of sweet smelling cheese. Here ya go rats


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

> Jaws of the World Rat


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Pictures of the Screaming Bell / Plague Furnace have surfaced.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Now THAT looks like a more serious screaming bell. I love these new multi-setup kits they're coming out with for big stuff these days - this and the stegadon kit are very impressive. Hopefully they'll keep it up


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I'm so happy I chose Skaven over Daemons.  Such awesomeness will be at my command... I hope they get the Army Book done quick-quick! :grin:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Look what turned up in the BoLS mailbox:Warning long post.

Default Skaven Army book confirmations (I have read it)
Hey Everybody. I througly read the new army book today so here's what I..... ok if I don't cut the Introduction the post is too long so just read it enjoy and stuff. You know

Army Rules:

- LD bonus for Ranks the same
- +1 Fleeing distance the same
- NO more shooting into close combat (unless under special circumstances but I'll come to that)
- NO more choosing who goes back after refuesed challenge, your opponent does that now as usual
- "Command from the last rank" is still there but you may not move back tere frequently any more. Only after refused challenges
- It's not exactly an army rule but all templates in te book auto hit partly covered models also
- no more total power on 13



Lords:

Rat Daemon:
- Point cost around aother greater deamons
- Profiles M8 WS8 BS0 S6 T5 W5 I(something high don't remembre) A5 LD8
- Rat deamon: May not join units
- Level 4 Wizard who can use any of the two skaven lores
- His blade does D3 wounds
- Is immune to psyche and naturaly has a 5+ ward save

Warlord:
- pretty much the same except:
- may ride a tamed rat ogre now (Tamed Rat ogre has M6 WS3 BS0 S5 T5 W4 I3 A4 LD4(I think) causes fear)
- May be carried by 4 storm Vermin on a Palanquin . It is on a 40 mm base grants him +1 armor, 4A S4 I5 WS4 and US2 AND its wicked cool if you ask me .

Grey Prophet:
- Now has LD7, carries D3+2 Warpstones, may ride a Screaming Bell (more about that later), may use both skaven lores

Heroes:

NOW it gets interesting

Chieftains:
- pretty much the same. No carry heavy armor as a basic and AST still allowes shilds and stuff but aside from that pretty much the same

Warlocks:
- Base cost is the cost of three old clanrats (Yes you'rereading right they are THAT cheap)
- may become a wizard making im as expensive as usual (no cheap caddy sorry) and an extra level for usual costs
- uses the lore of doom
- may get a warpstone musket (like a musket but with S5, magic and instable rule) for cost of an old storm vermin
- may buy a warpstone weapon (then has 2A S4) but its somewhat expensive

Plague priest:
- old stats, but costs more
- Level 1 Wizard as he comes
- may become level 2 as far as I recall
- old options
- may ride a plague steed (40mm base steed 1W S4 WS3 1A poison)
- may ride a wheird plague thing. I don't for all the warpstone in the world know how its named in english so I'll call in weird Plague Thingy 

Asassin:
- YES he's a hero choice
- Old stats
- a little more expensive than old one
- ASF, 4+ dodge save
- all old rules plus Outflanking rule (may be put in reserve like tunnel teams and then enter over any table edge as if he had chased an enemy off the table)


Core units:

Clan Rats:
- little cheaper but no shields
- may get shields and7or spears for 1/2 point (YES, DON'T ASK 1/2 point as in the half of a point)
- may be accompanied by one of the following: Rattling Gun, Warpflamer, Thingshredder, Plague Mortar
- NO MORE Moterunits (you don't need one unit of clan rats for every other unit)

Skaven Slaves:
- same stats
- dispensible PLUS you may shoot into close combat as long only slaves are in there on your side
- desperate Frenzy: when slaves are broken in combat they deal D3 S3 hits to EVERYBODY in D6 arround them +1 hit per rank of the slaves and are then removed from te table
- musician is 2 points

Night Runners:
- are NOT skirmisers any more, they now rank and file
- come wit throwing stars and additional handweapons as a basic but are slightly more expensive
- may buy a Tunneling machine which allows them to tunnel like... well like everything that tunnels in warhammer
- have a 6 inches scout movement before game starts
- All have a 6+ Dodge save


Storm Vermin:
- little cheaper
- same accompany rules as Clanrats

Giant Rats:
- Same same except:
- May now attack from two ranks
- may now buy a master moulder (Yes he's nolonger a hero)

Poison wind globers:
(NOTE: I don't remebre if they are still core but I think so)
- now 5+ unit size
- same weapons as before
- "life is worthless" rule which allows them to throw into any close combat like old times and EVEN into their own as long as the trowing modelitself isnot in contact wit te enemy

Rat Swarms:
- now cost only half an old rat ogre and are FINALY worth taking
- no more poison attacks
Special:

Plague monks:
- same stats
- NO poison attacks, that was a bogus rumor

Jezzails:
- old rules, BUT:
- lost skirmisher rule

Rat ogres:
- now frenzy
- you only need one moulder but may buy more
- may buy a master moulder
- may become elite rat ogres. They are then a little more expensive than the old ones but have WS4 I4 4A

Gutter runners:
- poison wepons are now REDICIOUSLY expensive, I have NO clue why they would do that
- now have throwing stars as a basic
- same cost
- may Outflank the enemy like asassins
- have 6+ dodge save (champion even 5+)
- may buy a tunneling device but its expensive
- champion may buy smoke bombs and/or blase of tears (Yes THE blade of tears) (see Items)

PLague Censer Bearers:
- same rules
- special now
- 2A base PLUS frenzy
- still have hatred

Rare:

Hellpit Abomination (or whatever it is called in english):
M3D6 WS3 BS0 S6 T5 W6 I4 AS LD8
- stubborn, terror, large target, regeneration
- move 3D6 like a chaos spawn BUTT if you role three similar numbers the rat spawn either goes braindead, runs havoc or mutates
- makes special attacks like a giant: 1-2 S6 hit for every model in base to base with no AS and D3 wounds, 3-4 it does 3D6 attacks with normal WS and every unit suffering a casualty hits the abomination on

-1 this turn, 5-6 Every model in BtB must make a I check or suffer a S6 hit with no AS AND the abomination deals 2D6 hits to a unit of choice like a jumping giant
- "to weird to die" rule: When its wounds drop to 0 roll a D6 at end of turn, 1-3 the abomination is realy dead, 4-5 it bursts into D3 rat swarms you may controll, 6 it revives with D6 wounds
- you may buy magic resistance (1) and magic attacks for a few points
- slightly more expensive than a giant

Warplightning gun:
- same stats
- now shoots like a cannon except the S is still random like before and at the final point youplace a small template which has the same strength as te shot

Plague Thrower:
- a little over 100 points I think
- crew has D6 attacks and does NOT frenzy
- shoots like a mortar except with S2, no AS allowed and a funnier miscast chart

Doomwheel:
- moves like a chaos spawn
- does D6+1 impact hits S5 (but is NOT a chariot)
- get only D3 S4 hits when moving trough rough terrain (but D6 S10 when colliding with impossible terrain)
- when it doesn't charge it does D3 impact hits
- crew 6 S2 attacks
- unless you do a succesfull LD check it MUST fire warplightnings at te nearest unit within 18 at random strength like warp lightning gun and D6 wounds
- very funny missfire but I'm to lazy to write that now, lets just say it can lose movement and whenever the wheel moves 0 inche sit just tilts over and is a casualtyBase to Base Contact


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

All the weird stuff I didn't mention till now:

Weapon teams:
- now ALL have heavy armor and a 4+ save when within 3 of their mother unit
- are ALL move or fire

Rattling Guns:
- same as befor but now need to hit like normal beeings ^.^
- no mali for multiple shots, others DO aply

Warpflamer:
- same, but remembre the template rule I mentioned before *evilgrin*

Thingshredder:
- REALY weird vehicle, does artelery dice hits S4 at I4 in CC and on missfire may turn havoc

Plague Mortar:
- shoots like a stone trower but may use the LOS of his mother unit, his template wounds on 4+ (5+ if you are clan pestilance or partially covered) with no AS

Master Moulder:
- M6 WS5 BS3 S4 T4 W2 I4 A2 LD6
- may carry one of the following:
whip: may make one attack from back rank
electric whip: may make D3 attacks fromback rank
Thinghunter: killing blow
strange moulder weapon: uses two hands, ignores armor saves

Screaming Bell:
- now gives itself AND the prophet on top 4+ ward save
- rings on S5 hits already but only with 1D6
- no mor 2 power dice through te bell
- only clanrats and storm vermin may push it
- old pushing rule
- unit that pushes it is Unbreakable
- you may ring the bell with 1D6 in the first round and 1-3 D6 in later rounds
- slightly more destructive misscasts but bell rings on a tripple number (before it blows up)
EFECTS (I'm not 100% shure about the range of te numbers but the effects are accurat):
1: Nothing, the hit was too weak
2-4: pusing unit MUST move D6 straight forward (may attack this way)
5-8: all skaven within 12 may reroll all failed moral checks for 1 round
9-10: casts the spell "scorch" on Power level 5
11-12: D3 wounds to all T7+ units and structure witin 12 crumbles on 5+
THE BIG 13: all enemy units within 12 recive D3 S4 hitswith no AS and in the pushing unit EVERY model counts as in BtB wit EVERY enemy model they are in CC with and may attack this turn XD
14-15: All Skaven Units in 12 gain +1 A
16: all Skaven units within 12 may reroll failed to hit and to wound rolls in close combat
17: ALL Skaven units within 18 gain +1A and may reroll all failed to hit and wound rolls in close combat, all Skaven units within 12 MUST move D6 straight forward like in 2-4 and structure witin 18 crumbles on 4+
18: RAGING APOCALYPSE: The Bell blows up so specteculare, that EVERY MODEL witin 4D6 inches recives a S4 hit with no AS

The weird Plague tingy:
- pushed an as big as a screaming bell
- has a Breath weapon tat wounds on 4+ wit no AS
- additionally to the riding priest it has 6A and frenzy S3 from the crew (so 7A)
- Leaks fumes that work just like a plague scenser but STACKS with the one the priest may carry, so 2 T checks (Hi Elves )
- makes the pushing unit stubborn
- in CC it can eiter leak furter fumes that are randomly devided betwen the units or cause artelery dice S5 hits (which are also devided like shooting)

Magic is like rumored so I'll just quote it

Quote
Magic:

Lore of Ruin
#1: Skitterleap, 5+
#2: Warp Lighting
- only D6 hits, though if you take the Warp-power Accumulator it adds +2 hits (a 1 is still one hit on the caster)
- apparently still the default spell most of the time
#3: Howling Warpstorm, 7+
- stops flying
- enemies get -1 BS
#4: Death Frenzy
- Frenzy with +2 attacks rather than +1 (replaces normal frenzy if the unit is already frenzied)
#5: Scorch, 11+
- place 3" template within 24", models hit (even if only partially covered) suffer a Strength 5 flaming hit
#6: Crack's Call
- draw a line 4D6" from the caster, all models hit must pass an Initiative test or be removed. Chariots and war machines are removed on a 5+

Lore of Plague
#1: Pestilent Breath, 5+ to cast
- only Strength 2, otherwise as before
#2: Poisoned Gift
- friendly unit within ?" gains Poisoned attacks for the rest of the game. If it already had poisoned attacks, they now poison on a 5+
#3: Wither, 8+
- an enemy unit within 12" suffers -1 Toughness for the rest of the game (unknown if multiple castings are cumulative)
#4: Vermintide, 8+
- appears to be the same as before
#5: Foul Cloud
- may affect all units within 12" (enemy units are affected on 2+, Clan Pestilence on a 5+ and other Skaven on a 4+)
- affected units take D6 S5 hits with no armour save
#6: Plague, 12+
- as before

Grey Seers only
#13: Curse of the Horned Rat, 25+ to cast
- can only target US1 infantry
- causes 4D6 Wounds to the enemy unit with no saves allowed. If the unit is wiped out, it is replaced by an equal number of skaven (clanrats?). If it does not cause enough Wounds to wipe out the unit, no skaven are produced (it is assumed that they are slain as they mutate)
Only thing I got to add is that yes Wither stacks. YOu can cast it multipletime on the same unit. And yes you can pull a units T down to 0 with it.

Plaque is a little different as it only backfires on a 1. "contamination radius" isincresed to 12 inches

No skitterleap into Close combat. You must stay at least 1 inch away.

And all Grey Prophets may exchange one of their spells for the big spell. It's actually called "The horrible 13th spell" I think and it doesn't deal 4D6 wounds it removes 4D6 models from play. And if all are slain you get as many Clanrats as you have slain models.

Magic Items:

BasicStuff:
The weapons are surprisingly overpriced, rest as usual

Weapons:

Grimmblade:
- Same as before but forces enemy to reroll Ward saves

Somethingtoot:
- Ignores Armor saves (but too expensive)

warpstone Weapon:
- +1 A +1 S

Blade of Nurglitch:
- +1 S and does 2 wounds per hit but on a double 1 the bearer loses two wounds himself

Weeping blade (I called it baled of tears a few tiomes in te text but you know what I mean):
armor piercing and does D3 wounds (but isnow cheaper)

Dwarfhater:
- +1 S and ignores AS of dwarfs

Blade of the Plague:
- wounds reduce T by 1 but VERY cheap

Armor:

Warstone armor:
- same but only for warlock techs

Armor of rust:
- same effect, new name, cheaper

Distracting shield:
- enemies in Btb lose 1A

Charms:

Talisman of the rat:
- 5+ Ward save, just a new name

Pot of smoke:
- -1 to hit with ranged attacks against the unit

War Trophy:
- very cheap
- one use, may force oneenemy model to reroll all successfull hits against the bearer this turn


Arcane artifacts:

Warpstorm scroll:
- same as before

Warpstone accumulator:
- generates a power die on 5+ and adds +2 to warplightning hits

Prophetic globe:
- very cheap, ignores first wound but bearer becomes stupid after that (as he desperately shakes the globe hoping for more miracles or guidance)

Warpstones:
-same as befor but more expensive

Enchanted Items:

Skaven Brew:
- may be given to a unit as the old one but:
1 goes wrong
2-3 franzy
4-5 hatret
6 death frenzy

Skalm:
- recovers alllost hitpoints for self or ally (is a little cheaper now)

Howling pipe:
- whoever wants to charge te bearers unit must pass an LD check or may not charge

Something wretched:
- all units in BtB with the bearer gain -1 LD

Clan Eshin only Items:

Warpstone throwing stars:
- same same

Hellbombs:
-Now THATS cool. The bearer may plant it after moving as long as he'snot in CC or sooting (even after marching). Its a small template. Te bearer may blow it up anytime except the turn he planted it and as long as e's in te explosion radius. Whhen triggered it blows up on a 2+ (on a 1 it was a fake). all models NOt under the centerrecive a S3 hit, te model under the center recives S6 D3 wounds

Smoke Bombs:
- enemy chases 1D6 less (VERY CHEAP)

Clan Scryre only:

Bronze Globe:
- same same


Devestator Rocket:
- One use only, you may roll betwen 4and 10 D6 and chose a direction. That number in inches is the point the rocket hits. it has a5 inches template. ALl models hit suffer a S5 hit (S10 D6 damage under the center)

Deathwind Globe:
- same same

Warlocks okular:
- warlock gains +1 BS and ignores interverning terrain and units for shooting

Clan Moulder only:

(see master moulder)

Plague Clan only:

Warpscroll:
- Now does only S2 hits to every model at power level 3 but ignores AS. No more auto panic.

Banner of unoly frenzy:
- one use, the unit may reroll to it an dto wound rolls this turn

General Banners:

Banner of the horned Rat:
- Enemies within 12 gain -1 LD and enemies in Btb must reroll succesfull morale checks

Storm Banner:
- last for only one round and skaven range attacks are unaffected
- storm vermin and Plague monks may carry it now

Banner of the Horde:
- +1 combat resolution
- +w3 combat resolution instead when you have more ranks than te enemy


Banner of the Rot:
- Deals a S3 hit with no AS to every model in BtB at the beginning of every close combat phase

Banner of crawling rats:
- Units in Btb suffer D6 S2 hits during close combat phase and if the unit is broken in close combat all chasing units suffer an additional D6+2 S2 hits

Banner of the Underground war:
- The unit hates Dwarfs and Dwarfs hate them

Banner of the shadow move:
- One use, The unit may tripple its movement when marching but suffers 2D6 S3 hits

And then there was the Extra stuff:

Some characters or Champions may buy one of those options:

Warpstone Rifle: Like musket but S5, Magic and instable

Warpstone pistol: Like Pistol only Magic and unstable but warlocks have in automaticly now i think

Tail weapon: THe character gains 1 additional S3 attack wit no weapon special rules applied

Poisoned weapon: Character has poison attacks

Guarding rat: A small rat guards the Character. Its grants one additional S3 WS3 I4 attack but on a 1 it bites its owner

Special Characters:

Tanquol:
- most obvious one of all pretty much the same as before
- now only has D6#3 warpstones and heals onlyon 5+
- may NOT ride a screaming bell any more
- bone breaker now can't shut down on a 1 and has a normal warp falmer with 1 shotnot a breat weapon

Skrotz the mutant:
- his waeponnow has only killing blow against normal targets BUT does D3 wounds against anything with US 3+
- when feeing or marching he may eat a random dude from his unit (even a rat ogre if your unlucky ^^) or he loses regeneration and 1 wound
- still has whip frenzy

Squik the headhunter:
- carries a warstone armor and a blade tet wounds dwarfs on 2+ and rerolls failed hits and wounds
- in a challenge he gets so agitated that he get +1 to hit and to wound but may not refuse challenges
- improves storm vermins

Ikkit claw hand:
- has S6
- may exchange his spells for warp lightning instead of skitterleap
- his storm daemon shoots warplightnings that do artelery dice hits and if you role a misscast at least something funny happens XD
- has a 3+ armor save and a 5+ ward save I think

Lord Skrolk:
- most expensive of the lord chars
- is a level 3 wizard
- pretty tough
- carries some advanced plague censer
- may use his wand on a unit within 18 with power level 6: Roll a D6 5-6 every model in the unit recives S2 hit with no AS, on a 2-4 every model in the unit recives S1 hit with no AS, 1 the unit babbles confusing stuff but this has no effect on the game

Snikch the master asassin:
- is a hero
- has all asassin ruels (dodge, ASF, Outflank, hide)
- I 10 WS 8
- Cloak of night: every enemy must roll a 4+ to attack him, charge himor shoot at him BUT he doesn't block march movement and yu may move through him
- Whirl of tears: With his blades of tears (usual rueles) he has 6A

Some fuzzy guy protected by a lot of rats:
- don't remebre much about him, he has D6+2 additinal attacks S2 and some weird moulder rule
- just remembered he can mutate rat Ogres so they randomly can gain extra arms, regeneration or have something else happening to them.

somethingsomething the dirty:
- is a hero
- his unit fights so dirty they may reroll failed to hits and wounds while in the flank or the back of an enemy
- he has a 4+ ward save and may reroll one roll per game
- he may bail anytime. Roll 3D6. You may place him in any clanrats or stormvermin unit within that distance. If there is non he just runs away and is a casualty

THat's it from me. The spelling mistakes can kiss my *** . Hope you all enjoyed it


Lets look at some of the special chars, shall we ?

Ikit Claw :
M5 WS5 BS3 S5 T4 W3 I3 A2 LD7
Level 3 caster, chooses from Lore of Ruin, may switch 1 Spell for Warplightning
Exoskelleton : magic armour, 3+ AS, 5+ Ward Save. It states that it enhances his strengh (without it it would be S2). It comes with a Warpfirethrower which has one use only, but can reroll the artillery dice.
Stormdemon : Helbard which allows no AS. Can cast Black Warplightning as a bound spell (Powerlevel 5).
The black Warplightning does Artillery dice hits. If a misfire happens roll 1D6 :
1-2 : Ikit and all models in base to base contact take a S5 hit
3-5 : Ikit can cast no more spells during this magic phase
6 : Overload, Ikit generates D3 Power dice

Queek Headtaker
Same profile as normal warlord except for WS 7 and 6 attacks.
Can upgrade a unit of Stormvermin to his personal guard, giving them +1 WS and +1 S (+4 ppm)
Cannot join units with casters and the other way around.
Gets +1 to hit and to wound in a Challenge, must always accept them.
Dwarf Gauger and Handweapon :additional Attacks already in profile, all attacks allow no AS and Dwarfs are wounded on 2+
Warpstonearmour : 3+ AS, if a save is passed, the attacker gets a S5 hit (the normal Warpstonearmour in the magic item section is the same for 30 Points, but just S4 hits).

Skrolk
M5 WS6 BS4 S4 T5 W3 I6 A4 LD7
Level 3 caster, chooses from Lore of Plaque, may switch 1 Spell for Pestilence breath (translation ?)
Has Frenzy and may change Plaque Monks to core, but not sure about that...
All models in btb contact get -1 to hit, Clan Pestilence Units are immune to this effect tho.
Staff of coruption : Flail, after to hit rolls, a model which is hit one or more times must pass a single T test or is slain immediatly (no saves of any kind allowed !!). If it survives, go on with the normal to wound rolls and so on.
Liber Bubonicus : Bound Spell (Powerlevel 6). Chose a Unit in 24", then throw 1D6 :
1 : nothing happens
2-4 : every model in the unit gets a S1 hit, no AS allowed
5-6 : every model in the unit gets a S2 hit, no AS allowed

Deathmaster Snikch :
M6 WS8 BS6 S4 T4 W2 I10 A6 LD8
He may start the game hidden in a unit, be deployed like a scout or enter the battlefield like Dwarfen Miners from an Tableedge. He also has a 4+ Ward save, and nobody may use his LD and he always strikes first. These exact rules are the same for every Assasin, so now we come to were Snikch is special :
He has 3 weeping blades (bonus attacks already included in profile), which have Armour piercing and do D3 wounds.
If any unit wants to target him for magic, shooting or charges, they have to roll a 4+ to do so. If they dont pass, they may declare another target and ignore Snikch in all ways.Base to Base Contact


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Squeek!

Me like Much-Much!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

oooh dear... looks like a lot of fun, though I'll have a tough time beating it. On the other hand, my mate has been talking up the new "curse of the horned rat" spell, which is admittedly very nasty, however as it only works on US1 models, my knights will be safe *whew!*

The rest though is looking like bad news for me - should be an interesting couple of months as I get used to these guys and another friends new lizardmen. Should be a hell of a good time


----------

